# Best pick up lines at the gym to get steroids



## Adzg (Oct 4, 2021)

So for obvious reasons no one cares about trying to pick up chicks. What we really want is to pick up some juice. Id love to hear some good lines that you fellas might have that could help me source some quality gear. 

A fella with arms the size of my legs told me that his secret is higher reps.


----------



## bvs (Oct 4, 2021)

Be prepared to bend over and lube up your butthole


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 4, 2021)

You can be like Kai Greene and go fuck a grapefruit.....

Idk if that'll get you steroids but a nice grapefruit would finally get fucked


----------



## dirtys1x (Oct 4, 2021)

Just tell him that steroids are for cheaters and that you’ll take them for him.


----------



## Yano (Oct 4, 2021)

"Is that a 76mg amp of Negma Parabolan in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?"

yeah its a dated Dad joke from the 90's ,, whata ya want I'm old.


----------



## Adzg (Oct 4, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> You can be like Kai Greene and go fuck a grapefruit.....
> 
> Idk if that'll get you steroids but a nice grapefruit would finally get fucked


Fuck a grape fruit?? I read a study that grape fruits can help the liver to be more efficient with supplements. I thought you were supposed to eat them though. 

You think Kai is onto something??


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 4, 2021)

One friend (became friends slowly) & then they asked, what do you guys take for supplements and my workout partner/spouse starts mouthing of protein, creatine, L glutamine….and they’re like that’s not what we are referring to. We want whatever TP is taking. That was the best pick up line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 4, 2021)

Hey you look like you use steroids… do you know where I can buy some…

No really. Try it .


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 4, 2021)

This dude is definitely gonna get scammed...patience sir.. patience


----------



## Yano (Oct 4, 2021)

Adzg said:


> Fuck a grape fruit?? I read a study that grape fruits can help the liver to be more efficient with supplements. I thought you were supposed to eat them though.
> 
> You think Kai is onto someth





Robdjents said:


> This dude is definitely gonna get scammed...patience sir.. patience


Used to tell the kids growing up all the time ,, Patience ain't just a girls name.


----------



## Yano (Oct 4, 2021)

Adzg said:


> Fuck a grape fruit?? I read a study that grape fruits can help the liver to be more efficient with supplements. I thought you were supposed to eat them though.
> 
> You think Kai is onto something??


Grapefruit is cool for some things and it can really fuck you up with others. Some really odd drug interactions with it. I don't quite understand it all way above my pay grade but I've read some on it and it seems there's things it helps with and some stuff you definitely don't want to mix with it.


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Oct 4, 2021)

Talked to the guys that compete and asked is $xx a good price for T? Then they were like here's what my guy charges and here's his number...

Edit: also my wife's trainer knew where we could get things if I couldn't find them. Luckily I know some sources...

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 4, 2021)

You….Dan Dude your Jacked. How do u get so big. 
Will creatine work for me too.

Meathead….. no creatine won’t work for you.

You… what will

Meathead… I can get you a bottle of test and deca for 325$ that’s should work good but your gonna need two bottles of each..

You….. really I have the money right now..

Meathead…… yo bro I need 5 bottles of test and 5 deca.

Meathead. Hear you go. This should work great for you…
Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 4, 2021)

Badleroybrown said:


> You….Dan Dude your Jacked. How do u get so big.
> Will creatine work for me too.
> 
> Meathead….. no creatine won’t work for you.
> ...


True story I paid $125 for my first vial of test...luckily it was real but I sure did overpay


----------



## AlleyFox (Oct 4, 2021)

Perhaps work to earn the trust of the main gym rat at your gym who sells gear out of his locker or his car...


----------



## Adzg (Oct 4, 2021)

Yano said:


> Grapefruit is cool for some things and it can really fuck you up with others. Some really odd drug interactions with it. I don't quite understand it all way above my pay grade but I've read some on it and it seems there's things it helps with and some stuff you definitely don't want to mix with it.


Yeah I read that you shouldn’t have grape fruit when you take certain medications because it can increase the meds effectiveness. Like benzos and shit. Sounds crazy


----------



## Adzg (Oct 4, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> This dude is definitely gonna get scammed...patience sir.. patience


Have been scammed a long long time ago. Now these days it’s about finding something that suits my body. Nandrolone gave me horrid anxiety. Test at 400mg/1ml made my muscles swell and made me sick for about 3 days. 

Worst case scenario I will just stick with prohormones. Take them for a month and put on 4kg. I’m not stressed. I just wanted to see what everyone would say about this thread cause you guys are all hilarious lol


----------



## Adzg (Oct 4, 2021)

AlleyFox said:


> Perhaps work to earn the trust of the main gym rat at your gym who sells gear out of his locker or his car...


Damn man. I’m already wiping down all my machines, refilling everyone’s water bottles, giving them back rubs and shit. 😂😂


----------



## TomJ (Oct 4, 2021)

Adzg said:


> Worst case scenario I will just stick with prohormones.



Its really not hard to find the good stuff. 

Forget about PH and SARMS.


----------



## Adzg (Oct 4, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Its really not hard to find the good stuff.
> 
> Forget about PH and SARMS.


Ph is the only thing available to me atm. Which is fine. 1 month on gain 4kg 6 months off so my liver can recover.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 4, 2021)

Bro… you can order them from multiple sites. There are plenty of source boards out there. All you gotta do is join one. At any given time they have 10+ suppliers. Look at there reviews and go with one. 
Problem solved .


----------



## DF (Oct 4, 2021)

You either get to know someone or get to know someone that knows someone.  It's pretty simple.


----------



## dk8594 (Oct 4, 2021)

A reliable source isn’t something you ask for.  It’s something you’re offered after demonstrating your commitment to the sport and your ability to be trusted


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (Oct 4, 2021)

Yano said:


> Grapefruit is cool for some things and it can really fuck you up with others. Some really odd drug interactions with it. I don't quite understand it all way above my pay grade but I've read some on it and it seems there's things it helps with and some stuff you definitely don't want to mix with it.


Grapefruit and simvastatin don't mix. My brother the pharmacist was giving me the story one day, but basically said a little won't hurt you but you should avoid it.


----------



## CJ (Oct 4, 2021)

Adzg said:


> Have been scammed a long long time ago. Now these days it’s about finding something that suits my body. Nandrolone gave me horrid anxiety. Test at 400mg/1ml made my muscles swell and made me sick for about 3 days.
> 
> Worst case scenario I will just stick with prohormones. Take them for a month and put on 4kg. I’m not stressed. I just wanted to see what everyone would say about this thread cause you guys are all hilarious lol


So you've found Nandrolone and Testosterone, so you do know how to find a source.

BTW, get rid of the PH's and try Test at a lower dose, like 300 mg. You'll be fine, sounds like you might've had dirty gear.


----------



## GSgator (Oct 4, 2021)

I take it if you juice you subconsciously put off a vibe or something. We all know who is juicing in the gyms we train at and the ones juicing know we are doing the same 😜.


----------



## supreme666leader (Oct 4, 2021)

Hey big boy can you inject some testosterone in my ass please? ... Pip is usually pretty rough


----------



## Texan69 (Oct 4, 2021)

“ why Are your balls small sir”
Works every time


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 4, 2021)

Always good to make a gym relationship by soliciting illegal substances really builds trust from the start 🤦‍♂️


----------



## PZT (Oct 4, 2021)

"WHERE DA TREN AT HOES?!?!?!?"


----------



## CJ (Oct 4, 2021)

PZT said:


> "WHERE DA TREN AT HOES?!?!?!?"


This one worked on me!  ☺️


----------



## Adzg (Oct 4, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> So you've found Nandrolone and Testosterone, so you do know how to find a source.
> 
> BTW, get rid of the PH's and try Test at a lower dose, like 300 mg. You'll be fine, sounds like you might've had dirty gear.


That was ausroids.is
Other than that on scamadvisor and trustpilot websites most sites are shit


----------



## Adzg (Oct 4, 2021)

GSgator said:


> I take it if you juice you subconsciously put off a vibe or something. We all know who is juicing in the gyms we train at and the ones juicing know we are doing the same 😜.


I’m not big enough yet to put off that vibe. Still only 85kg and I do higher reps so I’m lifting lighter weights 😂


----------



## Jet Labs (Oct 16, 2021)

Gay for pay maybe lol


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 16, 2021)

Personally, I like when a new guy grabs my ass and then whispers into my ear “I bet you got what I need”. I immediately know he wants roids and I can’t help but sell him vials of the best stuff at a reasonable price. 

YOU should give that move a try, bro. Don’t worry, it’s cool.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Oct 17, 2021)

I was offered steroids twice at the gym.  One time, was by a police officer who purchased several bottles of Tren and couldn't handle the side effects.  He didn't like it when I told him under NO circumstance would I ever purchase something illegal from a police officer.  AFAIK, you are trying to set me up!

Another time, was a late night leg session where I start off with barbell squat, then transition over to the hack squat machine to simulate the front squat.  I was literally in mid A2G on the hack squat machine when this sleezeball, weasel looking dude taps me on the shoulder.  When I locked the weights into position, I asked him what the fawk his problem was interrupting someone mid lift.  He then opens his gym bag, and asks me if I want to buy anything.  

I told him he had to be the dumbest person on the face of the planet to try to sell steroids in a gym that has more cameras in it than a bank.  Furthermore, that gym is owned by a retired state trooper who was on the drug task force.  So NO, I don't want to buy anything from you!


----------



## RISE (Oct 18, 2021)

Adzg said:


> Have been scammed a long long time ago. Now these days it’s about finding something that suits my body. Nandrolone gave me horrid anxiety. Test at 400mg/1ml made my muscles swell and made me sick for about 3 days.
> 
> Worst case scenario I will just stick with prohormones. Take them for a month and put on 4kg. I’m not stressed. I just wanted to see what everyone would say about this thread cause you guys are all hilarious lol


So you did one cycle of deca and another cycle of low dose test and had bad effects with both and think it's the compound you used???

Bro, do not look to do another cycle before you know what you are doing, or you're going to keep getting ripped off with shitty gear.


----------



## Adzg (Oct 18, 2021)

RISE said:


> So you did one cycle of deca and another cycle of low dose test and had bad effects with both and think it's the compound you used???
> 
> Bro, do not look to do another cycle before you know what you are doing, or you're going to keep getting ripped off with shitty gear.



There is more to the story. I was just mentioning the times I got scammed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adzg (Oct 18, 2021)

RISE said:


> So you did one cycle of deca and another cycle of low dose test and had bad effects with both and think it's the compound you used???
> 
> Bro, do not look to do another cycle before you know what you are doing, or you're going to keep getting ripped off with shitty gear.



The fella I was buying from kept getting the stuff I wasn’t asking for saying it’s the same thing. I was on test ent 250mg with no issues. The test 400mg gave me and another fella the exact same issue. Swollen sore muscle and a slight fever. So I stopped getting things from him. One day he handed me nandrolone and said it is the scientific name for dianobol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 18, 2021)

You know where I can get gear usually works


----------



## Adzg (Oct 18, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> You know where I can get gear usually works



I just picture this big fella giving me lifting gloves if I said that haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RISE (Oct 18, 2021)

Adzg said:


> The fella I was buying from kept getting the stuff I wasn’t asking for saying it’s the same thing. I was on test ent 250mg with no issues. The test 400mg gave me and another fella the exact same issue. Swollen sore muscle and a slight fever. So I stopped getting things from him. One day he handed me nandrolone and said it is the scientific name for dianobol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Swollen muscles and a fever is from dirty gear, has nothing to do with the mg's taken.  Also dbol is an oral, deca is injectable, not sure how you got those mixed up.  Which I'm assuming you got them mixed up as you said deca gives you anxiety.  If it was in fact deca that you took.  It also seems like you took the deca by itself, which is not a wise decision.


----------



## FearThaGear (Oct 18, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> You can be like Kai Greene and go fuck a grapefruit.....
> 
> Idk if that'll get you steroids but a nice grapefruit would finally get fucked



I ran across that Kai Greene vid. He is a weird mofo.


----------



## Adzg (Oct 18, 2021)

RISE said:


> Swollen muscles and a fever is from dirty gear, has nothing to do with the mg's taken. Also dbol is an oral, deca is injectable, not sure how you got those mixed up. Which I'm assuming you got them mixed up as you said deca gives you anxiety. If it was in fact deca that you took. It also seems like you took the deca by itself, which is not a wise decision.



I didn’t get it mixed up. I told him he was wrong. Also I only injected .3ml of the test and got the fever. I went to a health plaza and got some advice on what I could have been doing wrong.

I originally went on deca by itself before I started learning. I took this other fellas advice and I realize too late that he doesn’t know. Since then I have researched non stop and picked up a lot of info about gear. I’m not going to say I’m a professional but I’m definitely not stupid.

I was dozing test enanthate at 250mg a week for about 3 months and was happy with it. Just as I decided I’d go up to 400mg my source crapped out. He was getting his gear from ausroids.is


----------



## RISE (Oct 18, 2021)

Adzg said:


> I didn’t get it mixed up. I told him he was wrong. Also I only injected .3ml of the test and got the fever. I went to a health plaza and got some advice on what I could have been doing wrong.
> 
> I originally went on deca by itself before I started learning. I took this other fellas advice and I realize too late that he doesn’t know. Since then I have researched non stop and picked up a lot of info about gear. I’m not going to say I’m a professional but I’m definitely not stupid.
> 
> ...


This info may seem a little excessive at first, but it helps others understand how to help you.  The title of this thread comes off as noobish, compounded with the very vague description of what you have used and how the compounds effected you doesn't do you any justice either.  Just a heads up for next time.

Personally the gear I have found at the gym is extremely expensive.  We're talking $125 for a single vial of test e, and its no better than I've gotten from sources who sell it at $40 a vial.  

This does not mean you should look for source boards on the net, but join forums, make friends on boards and in real life who are in the lifestyle and you'll eventually find a source.


----------



## Adzg (Oct 19, 2021)

RISE said:


> This info may seem a little excessive at first, but it helps others understand how to help you. The title of this thread comes off as noobish, compounded with the very vague description of what you have used and how the compounds effected you doesn't do you any justice either. Just a heads up for next time.
> 
> Personally the gear I have found at the gym is extremely expensive. We're talking $125 for a single vial of test e, and its no better than I've gotten from sources who sell it at $40 a vial.
> 
> This does not mean you should look for source boards on the net, but join forums, make friends on boards and in real life who are in the lifestyle and you'll eventually find a source.



Completely understand my man. It was all just a joke anyways. Was keen to enjoy the laughs. I honestly couldn’t give two sh*ts whether I have a source or not. 

When it comes down to helping me with something. I’m very proactive in researching, contacting coaches and speaking to doctors. 

On this forum I feel everyone here is a lot more advanced then me so I listen to everything but don’t assume it’s perfect for me. 

Ps here was my shoulder on the .3ml of test 400
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Oct 19, 2021)

Always preface any attempt with "i swear i'm not a cop". That way they'll know you're not a cop because cops never lie.

Be casual. Inch your way into a group of guy's and say something like "man, i'd suck somebody's dick dry to get a vial of Test E right about now". Then wink and give a little grin.

Find the locker of the biggest dude there. When he isn't nearby, break into it and stick a note into his pants pocket that say's "i need your juice real bad". Make sure the note has your name and phone number on it. A smiley face would also be a nice touch.


----------



## Adzg (Oct 19, 2021)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Always preface any attempt with "i swear i'm not a cop". That way they'll know you're not a cop because cops never lie.
> 
> Be casual. Inch your way into a group of guy's and say something like "man, i'd suck somebody's dick dry to get a vial of Test E right about now". Then wink and give a little grin.
> 
> Find the locker of the biggest dude there. When he isn't nearby, break into it and stick a note into his pants pocket that say's "i need your juice real bad". Make sure the note has your name and phone number on it. A smiley face would also be a nice touch.



Love it. Especially the “I swear I’m not a cop” part 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crom (Oct 19, 2021)

Adzg said:


> So for obvious reasons no one cares about trying to pick up chicks. What we really want is to pick up some juice. Id love to hear some good lines that you fellas might have that could help me source some quality gear.
> 
> A fella with arms the size of my legs told me that his secret is higher reps.


I became friends with this guy at my gym. He just got done doing a set of bench, and I shit you not, he was glowing like a lightbulb.

    He's a very jacked guy, striated chest and shit.

    I was like, damn man! you're fucking GLOWING! he's was like , It's all the tren. About a month later we ran a cycle together.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Oct 19, 2021)

Adzg said:


> The fella I was buying from kept getting the stuff I wasn’t asking for saying it’s the same thing. I was on test ent 250mg with no issues. The test 400mg gave me and another fella the exact same issue. Swollen sore muscle and a slight fever. So I stopped getting things from him. One day he handed me nandrolone and said it is the scientific name for dianobol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's not good.  The only thing I ever received from double dosed testosterone was horrific post-injection pain because there wasn't enough ester to dilute the testosterone.  As a result, I have learned that there are certain ratios that I will not go past.  500 mg per ml is one of those ratios, lol.


----------



## Steeeve (Oct 19, 2021)

"God damn bro. Looking big as a house chief! Whats the diet and training looking like?"

Will either blow you off with "good diet, creatine, and sleep" or will have the conversation. Helps if this isnt your first conversation with him and it helps if he believes you know about training and gear. I also went the route of "look man I dont need anyone to hold my hand I need someone to point me in the right direction." to imply "I dont need you to take risks for me" because I wanted source connects, not middle men to jerk me around. It worked, but its worth noting Im at a high level power gym and have lifted as a trusted natty there for a couple years. I didnt just randomly show up asking for the sauzule.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 19, 2021)

I'll suck your dick for a vial of tren


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 19, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I'll suck your dick for a vial of tren



Shock us with something we don’t know, bro  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PZT (Oct 19, 2021)

"hey bro, leave some of the sauce for the rest of us"

anyone that gets offended.... thats your future plug. he will avoid you for a while be kill him with kindness. maybe a free tub of preworkout or something like that.

but in a seriousness the best way to get a in person source is start training with the juicier looking mfkers. If you keep up they will be more whiling to help. i promise


----------



## Adzg (Oct 19, 2021)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> That's not good. The only thing I ever received from double dosed testosterone was horrific post-injection pain because there wasn't enough ester to dilute the testosterone. As a result, I have learned that there are certain ratios that I will not go past. 500 mg per ml is one of those ratios, lol.



I was told by a nurse my needles weren’t long enough so she gave me the correct needles and a pamphlet on why steroids are bad and I tried again. Got the same issue but it just was deeper in the muscle this time. So I fucked it off. Rather be natty then go through that shit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 20, 2021)

“Nice dick. Got any steroids?”


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 20, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> “Nice dick. Got any steroids?”


You forgot the (sic) = as sarcasm does not show in writing, otherwise people will think you are ghey


----------



## BiigDawg (Oct 20, 2021)

Making a lengthy Missed Connections post on Craigslist about the juiciest dude at your gym is the move. Guaranteed start to a quality relationship.


----------



## PZT (Oct 20, 2021)

"Sic dick, got any tren?"


----------



## Adzg (Oct 21, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> “Nice dick. Got any steroids?”



I really hope this was your very first post in this forum cause that would be awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBafner (Oct 21, 2021)

When I was 17yo the endocronologist put me on Andriol 40mg testosterone capsules .. had to have one every 4 hours .. this was in 1987. This was my first experience of having testosterone in my body, so many stiffies - fkd so many women.
Friends found out .. wow, they told everyone - I had dudes try to sell me all kinds of crap.


----------



## Adzg (Oct 21, 2021)

Should I be wearing lifting gloves when I ask the fellas for gear? To me it seems like a good idea because then they know I’m a hardcore trainer cause my hands are pounded hard everyday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Oct 21, 2021)

Adzg said:


> I really hope this was your very first post in this forum cause that would be awesome
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it was his 5th, so i say we say he is still awesome lol


----------



## PZT (Oct 21, 2021)

Adzg said:


> Should I be wearing lifting gloves when I ask the fellas for gear? To me it seems like a good idea because then they know I’m a hardcore trainer cause my hands are pounded hard everyday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


might as well trade a pund of your ass for 2 vials of test E or C


----------



## oatmasterflax (Oct 21, 2021)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Be casual. Inch your way into a group of guy's and say something like "man, i'd suck somebody's dick dry to get a vial of Test E right about now". Then wink and give a little grin.


Can confirm. The grin did the trick. Although I think all I got was bacteriostatic water...


----------



## supreme666leader (Oct 21, 2021)

How would you react if someone asked you?
noone asked me about it yet but i hear people make comments sometimes ... i just wouldnt admit to it. for legal reasons and because people just have big mouths.


----------



## MrRogers (Oct 24, 2021)

Sniff around the gym and see who smells like onions. He'll know a guy.


----------



## Adzg (Oct 24, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> How would you react if someone asked you?
> noone asked me about it yet but i hear people make comments sometimes ... i just wouldnt admit to it. for legal reasons and because people just have big mouths.



I had a guy at work talking a lot about his test boosters from a supplement store 

I think I’m going to grow well so if people at work are dumb enough to think I’m not on something then that’s their fault. But I understand for the legal reasons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sityslicker1 (Oct 24, 2021)

Find the most chatty Kathy guy on riods you can find in your gym and butter him up compliments. When he has warmed up to you just ask him straight up, no lines, where can you can find legit gear.


----------



## FinalOpus (Jan 4, 2022)

Sityslicker1 said:


> Find the most chatty Kathy guy on riods you can find in your gym and butter him up compliments. When he has warmed up to you just ask him straight up, no lines, where can you can find legit gear.


apologize for reviving a zombie thread but I know exactly who this is at my gym and it’s super obvious by how he looks and chats up ppl


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 4, 2022)

it can go two ways u may get sold exactly what u want or u can get slapped


----------



## CJ (Jan 4, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> it can go two ways u may get sold exactly what u want or u can get slapped


Better odds than the Roulette wheel!!!


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jan 5, 2022)

I had a police officer at my gym try to sell me his leftover tren because it "didn't agree with him" and I turned him down.  I didn't feel comfortable with getting steroids from a police officer...

I also had another sleezy looking dude interrupt me at the bottom of a hack squat with 12 plates on the machine, and I was ready to kill him with my bare hands.  That fool literally taps me when I am at the bottom of my lift, and I came up so fast and so pissed I literally asked him "WTF is your problem and WTF do you want?"  He opens his gym bag and shows me all his goodies, asking me if I want to buy anything, which was stupidly overpriced.

I then proceed to call him the dumbest SOB on the planet as I point to all the cameras in the gym and remind him that the gym's owner is a retired State Trooper who used to be on the State Drug Task Force.  He probably wouldn't like someone selling steroids in his gym and your dumb @ss is on camera now, fool.


----------



## GhostPenguin (Jan 5, 2022)

Is that a vial of nandrolone in your bag or are your testicles always this small


----------

